# extraño error al cargar X

## papu

buenas de nuevo, acabo de reinstalar gentoo de nuevo y tras meter todo y tal al intentar iniciar las X me sale estos curiosos errores: más que nada el  de busid pci:0@1:0:1 found que no logro entender de donde viene y los de expected .... que nunca me habían pasado, y no se que hacer:

http://img200.yfrog.com/img200/5161/cimg0013z.jpg

os doy varias informaciones de mi instalación:

LSPCI

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82X38/X48 Express DRAM Controller (rev 01)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82X38/X48 Express Host-Primary PCI Express Bridge (rev 01)
> 
> 00:06.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82X38/X48 Express Host-Secondary PCI Express Bridge (rev 01)
> ...

 

xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier  "aticonfig-Layout[all]"
> 
> 	Screen      "pantalla0"  
> ...

 

Xorg.log *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.6.2
> 
> Release Date: 2009-7-7
> ...

 

lsmod

 *Quote:*   

> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> nls_iso8859_1           5264  1 
> 
> nls_cp437               6960  1 
> ...

 

Emerge --info *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.2_rc33 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.30-gentoo-r2 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r2-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9300_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1
> ...

 

rc-update show

 *Quote:*   

>               urandom |                                           boot
> 
>             killprocs | shutdown                                      
> 
>                sysctl |                                           boot
> ...

 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## esteban_conde

Posiblemente tengas que buscar el módulo de tu tarjeta grafica para que te cargue correctament fglrx.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Es un problema recurrente de xorg al actualizarse, debes actualizar tus modulos de mouse, teclado, video, etc.

Puedes obtener la lista de drivers y modulos faltante con un 

```
qlist -I -C x11-drivers
```

 y emerge todo lo que alli sale, con eso ya debe funcionar, ultimamente ya me esta pasando muy seguido.

Recuerda hacer el eselect opengl set tuvideo si usas compiz ó aplicaciones con 3D.

----------

## papu

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> Es un problema recurrente de xorg al actualizarse, debes actualizar tus modulos de mouse, teclado, video, etc.
> 
> Puedes obtener la lista de drivers y modulos faltante con un 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

lo curioso es que haciendo esto tampoco funciona por eso me preocupa el tema

he instalado 2 versiones xorg, metere alguna inferior pero esto no me lo habia hecho hasta ahora , ya que guardo los /etc/ y esta configuracion es la que antes funcionaba, y más siendo instalacion limpia en fin ire trasteando.

no se que hacer caramba dichoso fallo, me tiene frito es la seguna vez que meto gentoo y me tontea a ver

yo uso  

```
 emerge $(qlist -C -I x11-drivers/) -av 
```

  suele ser realmente útil para todo tipo de compilaciones en serie de paquetes ya instalados  :Smile: 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## papu

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Posiblemente tengas que buscar el módulo de tu tarjeta grafica para que te cargue correctament fglrx.

 

no se abajo del todo pone error fatal el server ya esta cargado y no se que... el modulo esta correcto ya que esta compilado tanto los drivers ( que sino no se compilan ni no hay modulo en kernel)

como puedes ver en el xorg log , todo esta correcto cargado , pero eso del (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found no se de donde se lo saca aunque solo es un warning

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Txema

Lo que me parece raro es que antes te funcionase ese xorg.conf...

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout" 
> 
> Identifier "aticonfig-Layout[all]" 
> 
> Screen "pantalla0" 
> ...

 

Vamos es que no coincide absolutamente nada.

Saludos.

----------

## papu

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Lo que me parece raro es que antes te funcionase ese xorg.conf...
> 
>  *Quote:*   Section "ServerLayout" 
> 
> Identifier "aticonfig-Layout[all]" 
> ...

 

si eso lo cambie hace un tiempo y estaba mal pero te aseguro que funcionaba perfectamente(el xorg-server ya casi lo detecta todo sin el xorg.conf) ahora lo tengo bien puesto pero no es por eso que no funciona el X y logro arreglarlo.

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier  "aticonfig-Layout[all]"
> 
> 	Screen      "pantalla1"  
> ...

 

la clave creo esta en el mensaje Fatal server error:

Server is already active for display 0

        If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock

        and start again.

he leido que eso referente a este error:

 *Quote:*   

> Esta invocación falló porque ya tengo Xorg corriendo. Casi todas las distros populares inician una instancia de X durante el proceso de arranque. Esa primera instancia toma posesión del primer "display" gráfico de la máquina y existen potencialmente miles de displays en una máquina, y se los numera desde el 0. Para iniciar un servidor de X en un display distinto, simplemente se le incluye como argumento:
> 
> cristina$ X :1
> 
> <<montones de mensajes de inicialización>>

 

voy a probar unas cosas, pero no entiendo porque ocurre eso nunca me había pasado, ¿que opináis?

saludos, adéu

----------

## papu

he solucionado temporalmente usando el cargador kdm asi puedo entrar perfectamente bajo kde, según parece ocurre lo que puse en el anterior(se inicia una instancia X antes de startkde) mensaje al final, pero he de descubrir porque ocurre eso ya que no me gusta iniciar en modo kdm  :Sad: 

saludos, adéu.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## i92guboj

Haz esto:

```
rc-update del xdm
```

Reinicia, esto debería iniciar sin kdm ni historias, ahora prueba. No debería haber ninguna sesión de X corriendo a no ser que hayas hecho algo realmente extraño con tus scripts de inicio, pero en cualquier caso puedes probar con pgrep.

```
pgrep X
```

(x mayúscula), si no sale nada entonces perfecto. Si sale un número entonces tendremos que buscar más.

Ahora prueba startx, si te vuelve a lanzar el mismo error, haz esto:

```
rm /tmp/.X0-lock 
```

Y prueba de nuevo.

Ten en cuenta una cosa, el problema no es de X ni de drivers ni historias similares. Si X no pudiera andar por cuestión de driver, ni kdm ni ningún otro gestor de login (que son simplemente eso: gestores de login) podrían solucionarlo por mucho que se empeñasen en ello.

----------

